# flowerhorn & purple parrot



## flowerangel (Jun 28, 2009)

Can flowerhorn and parrot live togeter in the same tank? and can they breed ? I saw on you tube that they did breed with flowerhorn body with parrot head.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that's neat. i like it better than the regular parrots.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

flowerangel said:


> and can they breed ?


I would imagine that yes they can breed, since the flowerhorn is already a hybrid. Though many in the hobby disagree with the whole hybrid fish.

As for tanks, yes they can be put into the same tank, assuming that the tank is big enough. Since both fish will get very large and quite aggressive.

plus, most fish of various species would not naturally hybridise, many breeders who create hybrid fish condition the fish in order to make them breed. So you would not need to worry about them breeding in your home aquarium.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah it's possible, I've seen the same variation that you're talking about.

Flowerhorn colours/ body shape, but it has the Head of a Parrot fish (still Flowerhorn colors) 

I agree with Hitch, you probably can put them in the same tank, depending on size you may need a seperator. I'd suggest a 120G min; for adult size fishes that is.


----------



## flowerangel (Jun 28, 2009)

*tHANKS*



jarvvvv said:


> Yeah it's possible, I've seen the same variation that you're talking about.
> 
> Flowerhorn colours/ body shape, but it has the Head of a Parrot fish (still Flowerhorn colors)
> 
> I agree with Hitch, you probably can put them in the same tank, depending on size you may need a seperator. I'd suggest a 120G min; for adult size fishes that is.


I just bought 2 parrot 1 week ago and they seem to get along with the flowerhorn and the new silver arowana i just got a few days ago at Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga for $40. I also have 4 angel fish in my tank and one little one just disapear so I think it got eating by the arowana or the flower horn. no trace of my angel fish


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

flowerangel said:


> I just bought 2 parrot 1 week ago and they seem to get along with the flowerhorn and the new silver arowana i just got a few days ago at Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga for $40. I also have 4 angel fish in my tank and one little one just disapear so I think it got eating by the arowana or the flower horn. no trace of my angel fish




How big is your aquarium?? 

Your silver arowana ate the little angels, thats the fact.

Its really hard to tell the sex of the parrot unless they are ready to spawn, because there are so many kind, its next to impossible to tell by their fins and color.

and YES flowerhorn and parrot can co-exist in the same tank



good luck ^^

and

I am sure you need something bigger than a 120G (like jarvvv mention earlier), because now you got a silver arowana and it will EAT all your ANGELS.. BOOOO!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

aww...you need to set up a thirty g for your poor angels.


----------

